# Magic Roundabout



## Phaeton (31 Oct 2018)

So you delete a thread & tell me to use the contact form, you don't reply to the contact us form so I put a comment in the thread telling you that you don't reply to the contact form so now you ban me from posting in the thread. It's getting silly folks!

Time now 17:08 bet this disappears before 17:10 & then you ban me from the forum for 48 hours.


----------



## Katherine (31 Oct 2018)

There are no messages from you in the contact us section.


----------



## Katherine (31 Oct 2018)

Are you clicking on the blue line at the bottom of the page ?


----------

